# Solomon's, PLO, Pax NAS



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and FL Fisherman went out for a 2 day adventure and had a great time. We stopped at the Pax NAS first to see what was going on there. We were just messing around and caught a few spot then headed over the Solomon's to see what was going on there. We tried the Town Creek Marina pier first only to find out that it had closed. This saddened me a bit because this is where I grew up fishing. Anyway we headed over to the Rec Center to try our luck there. We ended up with some jumbo spot and some small croakers. We decided to go back to Pax NAS and I caught a nice 22 inch rock right away on some cut spot. There was a good run of jumbo spot being caught on bloodworms. We also saw some croakers being caught by others. We also caught some blues with a few worth keeping. The blues were either 8 inches or 14 inches. They were also hitting cut spot. Fl Fisherman also caught a 20 incher that wasn't to healthy looking so we released it. Around 5:00am a huge school of blues started blitzing right in front of us. We tied on some lures and starting catching fish right away. We got a nice blue out of the group and about 15 or so small blues and rockfish. We also lost quite a few fish and Jason had a nice one on that broke his line. I also caught a 15 inch flounder on the gotcha plug that totally surprised us. After a while we decided to hit point lookout and target some flounder. We got there and the small blues were destroying our minnows. We did end up catching 2 small flounder and saw some others catch some nicer blues. We decided to hit Pas NAS again to try and catch the good night run. We got there and caught a nice blue and Jason caught a fat rock around 19 or 20 inches that had some sores on it that we threw back. There were some a group of people to the left of us that caught 3 keeper rockfish. FL Fisherman caught another rockfish that was 20 inches and healthy looking so we put it in the box. He also lost another nice fish that was probably a keeper rock. We caught more jumbo spot and bluefish at night and decided to end it there. We realized where we should have stayed the whole time. Anyway thanks FL Fisherman for a great time and hope to do it again. He is definitely the man with the great places to fish. Every time I fish by him, I go home with a nice rockfish, doesn't get any better than that.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You guys had yourselves a trip and some fish to boot. Makes me tired just thinking about it. Oh to be young again. Glad you guys had a good time.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*How come there*

was no mention of the Ray Fl F had on when we were on the phone last night?...LOL Just bustin your chops  Good report and glad you guys had a good time....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN must have spent a much time on the phone as he did fishing. I had him on the phone twice. Just bustin your chops also guy. 

Catman.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Anthony,

Great report! Driving up to NAS PAX today for a 2 week working "vacation" and plan on some fishing after each day. Staying at the Solomons.  

Macman


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah what a great weekend. I have to say that was my best fishing at PAX in a long long time. Anthony is the man! Don't let him fool you into believing it was me that was the lucky charm. It was him. Yeah Hat it was a huge ray I had on when I was talking to you. Damn thing nearly took my pole. Kind of hard to hold pole with ray on it and talk on the phone. The phone was definitely in use this weekend. Talked to catman, hat, axon in korea, mom, girlfriend.... You guys had me real busy. It was a great trip and if anyone wants to do it just let me know.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*yeah catman,*

between me you and Jenny Jenny 867-5309. He had to have the phone in one hand and the rod in the other....LOL...Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FLF,Anthony I'm glad someone had the horse shoe up their---- maybe next time when we all get together I'll be between you all, I need a little luck or maybe you all can teach me your skills on putting some fish in the cooler or give up the horse shoe. Later


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah trigger I think anthony has the lucky horseshoe.  Learned a few things from him too. I improved my casting with my 12 footers just by watching him cast. He looks like he should be with the long distance casters. And I learned a better way to use cut spot. I think that was the number 1 factor. We were using fresh spot. Anytime trigger just give me a holla


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah that was a great trip. I just wish that I wasn't so freaking tired. We started fishing around 5:00pm on Friday and stopped around 11:30pm on Saturday. I think that we may have gotten 2 hours sleep the whole time. I was struggling to wake up this morning. I was a little disappointed with casting my 15 footer. It's been a while and I forgot how flimsy the tip was. I may have to try finding one of my old 12 footers or buy a new one. Anyway next time you wanna hit that place or any place and need a buddy to go with just give me a call and as long as it is ok with the girlfriend, I'm game.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good! I really want to try PLO again b/c I was kind of disapointed on how we did and I know there is better fishing there. You were tired! Shoot I drove about 10 miles down the road and I was like I can't do it. I am glad you got us back safe anthony b/c I was hurting real bad


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Anthony I know how your feeling...we did many of those 48-72hr fishing trips last year. They are brutal.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

good to hear the blues are running. thanks for the report. can't wait to wet the lines. 

indio


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah blues are running in the southern part of MD. Dont' think they have quite made it up in the chesapeake bay yet but soon! Hopefully trout to follow! Of course we have said that for over a month now


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FLF,I don't know where your going to begin eather the pier or the point. If you should try the point,get as close to the chain linked fence as you can,out straight is a hole about 200 - 300 ft. in the past yrs. I'v caught alot there.(you'll see the fence to your left as your almost at the point) as you follow the road around it'll be on your right.Now for the pier the left corner is the best,that's if you can get it,the right corner is ok(where the two rails meet on the right corner),if you cast out about 250 ft. there's a hell of a hole. Caught alot of blues,croaker,spot. Bring a casting rod for Rock,use top water plugs. I use to rake it across the top of the water,then let it settle,then reel in alittle,then use a jerking motion,then let it settle keep doing this until you've reeled it in.When you rake it across the water it makes a burbbeling sound and brings them up from the bottom. That's when they hit it like a ton of bricks and hold on.:jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Headed for PLO*

tonight. The bus leaves at 7pm, all aboard...Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Some of us have to work tomarrow and it's no party,but if you want to I'll be leaving for Alabama wed. nite if you want to drive me. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks! Yeah trigger that is what I heard about that place. When Anthony and I got there only a few people were there and they were in both corners. Anthony told me about those holes out there and how good they are. He also told me about the point and how they catch monster blues up to 15 lbs off of them! Like I said I want to go again but would definitely like to get into some good fish. I would go with you hat but have to be at work tomorrow


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*base fishing license*

Do you have to have a base issued fishing license to fish at NAS?
I got kicked out few years ago not having a base issued fishing license. I wonder it has been changed since then.

Thanks.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

M&M - YOU STILL NEED ONE.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah you still need a state license and one of those $3 base license to fish there. I don't have one but that was the first time I fished there this year. I plan on getting one since I see it won't be the last.


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*base license*

I am a DoD civilian working for Army.
Can I buy the base license too?

Thanks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup sure can. Actually anybody can if theywant to fish on the base. Remember almost anyone can come on to base if they want to go through the hassle of going through the gate and getting temporary pass and inspection.


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*base license*

Where can I buy the license?
When I got kicked out last time, the guard told me I am not eligible to get the base license.

Thanks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

When you come on post you stay straight till you come to 3rd light take left. Right behind the Mcdonalds there is the gym(an old hangar) In there is where I believe you get your passes. That is where they give out the camping stickers. If anybody knows I am wrong let me know. B/C next time I go down I am getting one.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh to answer your question you are eligible! I don't know what he was saying. i mean give me a break you are DOD for god sake. You practically wear a green suit just like me! Don't worry you can get one.


----------

